
Show HN: Regexly – WYSIWYG Regex Playground for JavaScripters - firebase
https://regexly.chipto.io
======
lozzo
Cute tool. I like the way you highlight the 'matched' section on the textarea.
Couldn't you have done it all in a codepen ?

~~~
firebase
Thanks for positive words.

This couldn't have been done on codepen for two reasons, one is that I use
service workers for offline capability (try disabling wi-fi) and service
workers have strict requirements of domain (cross-origin policy)/host. And
second is just professionalism, I think it shows visiters that I'm serious and
careful about my stuff.

